# Under stairs storage



## promhandicam (19 Jun 2010)

I've just finished making some storage drawers and cupboard which will match a TV unit that I made for the same customer












This was design that was agreed on with the customer






To start, I had to extend the newel post down to floor level and then make a plinth for the units to sit on.






I then retreated to the workshop to make up all the other bits - spraying the drawer boxes and carcases and finishing the oak with osmo polyx
















And this was the final result after 2 days of work on site






The first drawer in has some rails in for shoes






And the next one along is designed for hanging files






The rest are all plain drawers






A coat cupboard was created with a basic painted cupboard inside to hide the fuse board






Thanks for looking,

Steve


----------



## ByronBlack (19 Jun 2010)

Im really impressed with the understairs built-in, that looks like very tricky work, a fine job indeed. Although its a bit spooky, as the stairs and living room floor look exactly like mine.


----------



## Benchwayze (21 Jun 2010)

I am impressed. Fantastic use of space, and a good solution to the triangle-dilemma.

Regards
John


----------



## adzeman (21 Jun 2010)

Now this is a project I really do like.


----------



## shim20 (24 Jun 2010)

looks super that, well done, what are the draws sides etc made from?


----------



## promhandicam (24 Jun 2010)

shim20":27hc82i3 said:


> looks super that, well done, what are the draws sides etc made from?



Thanks. The drawer sides are 18mm mr mdf and the bases 15mm. For a full WIP have a look here http://www.woodworkuk.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4708

Steve


----------



## Harbo (24 Jun 2010)

Great - very ingenious - even Harry Potter would love them!  

Rod


----------

